# welcome Melu85 as a moderator



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that Melu85 is our newest moderator of the French-English forums.

Glad to have you with us, Melu!

Mike


----------



## Gévy

Bravo, Melu ! Bienvenue chez les mods !  Si tu as besoin de recettes pour la potion magique, ou d'instruments barbares pour les tortures, fais signe ! 

Bon courage et bonnes rigolades aussi ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## DearPrudence

Vroum. A peine le temps de la voir passer et la voilà déjà qui débarque  YOUPI !! Bienvenue et bon courage à toi


----------



## anangelaway

*Bienvenue Mélu !!! *​ 
C'est un plaisir de t'avoir parmi nous, Mélu.  Félicitations !!! Un 14 juillet, ça le fait bien tout de même. Allez un peu de lumière et d'éclats et des bubbles pour toi !


----------



## Outsider

Bienvenue.


----------



## fsabroso

Welcome to the mod team !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenue, Melu! 
(It sounds like candy to me).

Don't believe people who say you have to be brave! 

Only twice a day: when you log on and log off! Bonne chance!
​


----------



## jann

Welcome, Mélu, so glad to have you on the team!


----------



## Topsie

Great work, Melu! _The most difficult part is thinking of a "mod" name!_
(Tu vas enfin pouvoir me taper sur les doigts avec ton balai de sorcière!)


----------



## pyan

Welcome to the team, Mélu.

This is very good news!


----------



## Flaminius

Welcome, Mélu, to the mod team.  I am glad!


----------



## ILT

Welcome Melu!
I'm glad you have joined this team. It will be a pleasure to work with you.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Bienvenue Mélu !


----------



## Paquita

Antes:




 
Después:



 

Si supieras...

Bienvenida Mélusine... y muchos besos.

Paquita


----------



## Nunty

Bienvenue Melu ! I'm so glad.


----------



## Angel.Aura

There you are! 

 Congratulations and welcome, Melu!!​


----------



## Silvia10975

Benvenuta tra i moderatori! Sono certa che farai un'ottimo lavoro!
Baci,
Silvia


----------



## Suehil

Welcome, colleague!  Good to have you on the team


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Welcome to the team, Melu!  Thanks for coming on board.


----------



## ewie

Bienvenue à l'équipe, Mélu!


----------



## Suehil

And now you have to guess which one's Nunty


----------



## ewie

Nunty's the mean-looking one


----------



## Kelly B

Welcome to the team!


----------



## Asr

I guess I can't say welcome to Melu since I am not in the circle , but nobody can stop me congratulating her. 

Meluuuuu , you have been of great help to us here! Very happy to see you as a mod!


----------



## melu85

Merci à tous pour votre chaleureux accueil. Thanks for this warm welcome!
Hope I will manage to keep on being helpful and not just turn into a torturer.


----------

